# Dark Tower.



## atmosphericphyre (Dec 25, 2004)

I don't know if this is too multi-genre, but Steven King's Dark Tower series is utterly awesome.  I've read The Wheel of Time and Dargon Lance, I've read some Salvatore, Belgarath the Sorcerer by Eddings was wonderful, and of course I've read Tolkien, but the Dark Tower has been my favorite since I was little.  Not only is it a great fantasy, he also manages to combine elements of science fiction and western fiction as well.  Instead of a armor clad, sword wielding, hero you get a duster wearing, magic able gunslinger.


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Dec 25, 2004)

i just finished the last book. i thought it was terrible. i loved the series up till the fourth book. after that, i felt he lost it. and the very last part of the book could have been brilliant.... if he had had an editor and the will to make it better. grah. and i slept out on the sidewalk for two nights to get that last book signed, too...


----------



## Talia_Brie (Dec 28, 2004)

Are we going to have this argument again?  :lol: 

I thought the end of DT7, the very end, after he asks you to stop reading, was absolutely brilliant. I thought it was unpredictable, which would have been extremely difficult to manage considering the scope of the entire series.

I don't feel like the quality of the writing deteriorated, and I don't think the storyline faltered. I class this series as one of the greatest I've ever read, adn I think it puts Stephen King at the top of the pile of Genre writers. I think the last three books of the DT series rate among his best, including The Stand and The Shining.


----------



## Clockwork (Jan 5, 2005)

*Amazing Books*

I'm reading the 4th DT book right now and the series has been awsome up the this point. :thumbr:   :thumbl: 
But all in all my favorite Dt book would have to be DT3
it seems to be the most iventful so far. But then again I haven't read the full 4th book yet.


----------



## Ralizah (Jan 5, 2005)

I read the first book and hated it, personally.


----------



## Clockwork (Jan 5, 2005)

*why?*

Why did you hate it?
I loved the first book, I couldn't put it down

But everyone has a right to their own opinion


----------



## Oracle (Jan 5, 2005)

Clockwork has been pushing me to read DT for quite some time now. I'll have to get my hands on the first one sometime


----------



## Ralizah (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: why?*



			
				Clockwork said:
			
		

> Why did you hate it?
> I loved the first book, I couldn't put it down
> 
> But everyone has a right to their own opinion



 To be honest, the whole writing style turned me off from the very start, and I thought the characters were rather stale.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Jan 6, 2005)

The first book is not the best one. It was written a long time ago as a series of connectesd short stories, and the style is archaic and overdone.

But from DT2 on the style becomes more contemporary, and the story becomes more complex and rewarding. The main character, roland, is joined by some new, great characters, and the series really takes off. 

I would recommend borrowing a copy of The Drawing of the Three (DT2), to see if your opinion can be changed.


----------



## poison2themind (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow we have this arguement alot. I think The Dark Tower is awesome. Personaly i love stephen king. He is a genius. It has fantacy and western all in one. The cliff hangers will get you also.

I thought the first book was a little slow. I didnt like how he didnt really and entirely explain what a gunslinger is. But after that it was awesome. I am currently reading the last book in this series, and i am completely hooked.


----------

